# Why bother with the iPhone? - The N95 has arrived...



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Assuming the software is a bit faster and less user-hostile than before:

- 3.5G browsing
- 5 Megapix camera
- True GPS navigation
- Everything you would want in a mobile
- Wifi
- Big screen
- Robust and reasonably Mac compatible Symbian OS

... and more

Views?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

I personally find that phone very ugly. One of the iPhone's most potent features is it's touch screen interface, and it's tight integration with OS X - neither of which the N95 has.

Also, the N95 only supports up to 2GB, compared to the 4GB and 8GB the iPhone will offer.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Doesn't play my iTunes Store purchases.


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

I have been waiting for this phone to come out. I am happy with my current S60 phone, but would like the wi-fi (gizmo!). I was playing with the newer Symbian on an E62 and what an improvement.


----------



## spicyapple (Aug 17, 2006)

Is it easier to use?

This same argument was made when the iPod came out. People focused on features and specs, and forgot about the user experience.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

- "reasonably Mac compatible Symbian OS"

This has to be THE most annoying things with phones these days, IF they are Mac compatible at all, they still don't sync most things you actually WANT synced.

And yes, that has got to be the fugliest phone I have ever seen.


----------



## mcdermij (Oct 13, 2006)

spicyapple said:


> Is it easier to use?
> 
> This same argument was made when the iPod came out. People focused on features and specs, and forgot about the user experience.


excellent point


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Moscool said:


> Why bother with the iPhone? - The N95 has arrived...


Oh boy, where do I start. First... ah, never mind. Over 200 patents make the iPhone different than any other phone in existence, plus the whole "user experience" thing will be what we Mac users expect in a phone only Apple could engineer.

If you are asking this question "tongue-in-cheek", then okay, but if you're serious, then I have to assume you just don't "get it".


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

Elric said:


> - "reasonably Mac compatible Symbian OS"
> 
> This has to be THE most annoying things with phones these days, IF they are Mac compatible at all, they still don't sync most things you actually WANT synced.
> 
> And yes, that has got to be the fugliest phone I have ever seen.


I can sync my S60 Nokia over bluetooth with iSync. It does calendar and address book.

Oh, if the browser is as nice as the one on the E62, I would be happy. But I imagine since it is webkit based, Apple will do an even better job on that.

I kinda like the look of the phone. Personally I don't really want a phone much bigger than that


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

Yeah, the LG Prada is another touch screen phone that also has an SD slot for more memory. I would be surprised if we don't see more high function phones this year. The iPhone would have been something if it had come out 6 months ago, but not now.
Plus, although I spend on every gadget I can think of, I always consider a cell phone disposable. It gets beat up, the battery is cycled quickly and I don't have time for all the silly functions- therefore it should be under $50 or free. Owning a Digital SLR, I also consider it a crime to take a picture with a phone. Like the world needs more crappy pictures and low res video of car crashes. Never a UFO on a high def SLR.


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

Carl said:


> Plus, although I spend on every gadget I can think of, I always consider a cell phone disposable. It gets beat up, the battery is cycled quickly and I don't have time for all the silly functions- therefore it should be under $50 or free. Owning a Digital SLR, I also consider it a crime to take a picture with a phone. Like the world needs more crappy pictures and low res video of car crashes. Never a UFO on a high def SLR.


you are correct there, the citizens of this world will throw away 500,000,000 cell phones in 2007. That's half a billion at least!
what a waste of landfill for this toxic crap.

so reduce, reuse and recycle when possible.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

minnes said:


> you are correct there, the citizens of this world will throw away 500,000,000 cell phones in 2007. That's half a billion at least!
> what a waste of landfill for this toxic crap.


Well maybe if the cell phones weren't priced under $50 or _free_ then people might be less likely to throw 'em away. With the iPhones priced at U.S. $599 plus, I don't expect too many will end up in the landfill in such a short time frame.



Carl said:


> ...and I don't have time for all the silly functions


Those silly functions the iPhone will have (songs, photos, movies) might be what keep them out of landfills longer than the rest, don't forget the iPhone will be a standout media player on it's own.


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

John Clay said:


> I personally find that phone very ugly.


I'll echo that sentiment.

I personally find that phone *very* ugly.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Bjornbro has covered most of my views.

In addition I would add that for work and play I use Apple software and I really, really appreciate OS X. The iphone will play perfectly with my Mac, be it iTunes, Mail, iCal etc etc.

I have had all sorts of phones and PDAs. The iPhone will really fit the bill for me.

And yes, the Nokia is ugly.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Ugly! You might as well get an RCA Lyra and duck-tape a cell phone to its arse.










Elric and Pelao are bang-on. As Mac users, we will not get better smartphone support than we'll get right from the Mothership. Also, who wants to bet that Apple didn't design the iPhone OS to be scalable?

I do think that the iPhone should be GPS-aware, however.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

HowEver said:


> The iPhone will, at least, know which cell tower you're near and plot your location from that... 4000 lattes, please, or whatever it was that Steve said in the keynote.


I think he searched the Starbucks numbers after he invoked a Google Earth bookmark. I don't think any of that was cloud-based location awareness, other than Google Earth or Yahoo tie-in or whatever component on that thing taking the location data that was initially calld up by the Google Earth bookmark.

I was wondering about tower proximity! That should be easy to implement. Shouldn't it?


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

That phone is ugly and has nothing on the iPhone. I have a Nokia E61 smartphone, and it's the best phone/pda combo I've ever used, especially for Mac support. iSync supports it directly and syncs full contacts with addresses and contact photos and iCal. Software can be installed via BlueTooth as well, so there's no need for OEM or third party software. Only major flaw is the requirement of Windows for installing firmware updates, but that works in Parallels, thankfully. Otherwise it's great.

But I'm still getting an iPhone as soon as they're available in Canada. Even if it has to be an unlocked model from the US.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

OK, a bit of perspective here...

I would LURVE the iPhone to replace all the stuff I'm using; I am concerned that Apple being Northern California centric, may release a Yawn-Phone with a great interface. I change my mobile typically every 15 months and enjoy one or two new features each time. My current toy is the N73 and I really enjoy much improved synch with iCal/AB as well as a GREAT camera.

I own and use my digital SLR pretty much every week, but a 3MP+ camera is extremely valuable too. I am not sure zooming will be that much of an improvement on phones: I prefer a simple and well built f2.8 lens. Here is an interesting comparison between cell phones and SLRS... I have a couple of pictures printed in 20x25cm which truly excellent and it is mighty hard to tell they have been taken by a crappy old phone... especially after a bit of colour balancing in Lightroom.

Regarding music and iTunes purchases, this is not too important for me as 99% of my music is ripped from my CDs.

SO I hope that by the time the iPhone hits these shores it is at least 3G and 3MP, otherwise I'll have to wait for the next version a year later...


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

If you're inside a building, GPS is useless. Cell phone tower triangulation is fairly accurate.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

dona83 said:


> If you're inside a building, GPS is useless. Cell phone tower triangulation is fairly accurate.


Knowing what you know about cell phones -- and given that I am a total retard about cell phone transmission technology - do you believe iPhone has what it takes to use this? Or, is cloud-based anyway and just gets sent to the phone?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

HowEver said:


> If you're inside a building and you _need_ GPS, you may have some other problems.
> 
> For example, just pray your family pays the ransom. And let _them_ find _you_.


LOL !!!


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

that is one seriously fugly fone


----------



## itaca (May 12, 2005)

*3.5 in Europe not here*



Moscool said:


> Assuming the software is a bit faster and less user-hostile than before:
> 
> - 3.5G browsing
> - 5 Megapix camera
> ...


Ciao unfortunately the high speed is only available on the europeand band, not here in Canada.
I saw ther phone last week when I was in Italy and didn't like it . too bulk and not easy to use at all.
I bought the Prada phone to try the touch screen feeling whiale I wait for the iPhone.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------

